# Dexter Morgan is definitely an ( INTP) and cannot be an (INTJ) Like Walter White.



## The blueprint matrix

Dexter Morgan is Definitely INTP and not an INTJ and here are four reasons why.


1. The whole show features Dexter Morgan’s dominate (Ti) In the form of Dexter's voice narration detailing his thought process for kills and decisions. Please refer to the show for examples. Dexter hardly ever explains or fleshes out his thoughts externally like an INTJ would or (Te) Dexter processes thoughts in his mind. 


2.) Perceiving or Judging. Dexter uses a (P) function perceiving over (J) judging to make decisions about what he would do next. Notice that Dexter collects a lot of information about his victim or situation after he decides he is going to kill someone. This is INTP trait, drawing the conclusion before identifying the blueprint, theory or course of action. INTJs collect a lot information first then come to a solid judgement about it. For this reason the course of action or judgement reached is usually more solid and likely to work. Dexter is always changing his mind on the how and when of the kill as the (Ne) perceives real life changes on the fly. An INTJ Chess player like Walter white would most likely have to be specific in execution and manipulate to fault the components involved where they need to be at the right place, right time. Again please watch the show for examples. We’ve seen when Dexter’s reaction when plans go wrong he kind of resets the game with his opponent. Walter White would have to re-strategize a new plan.


3. Dexter Morgan is a blood splatter analyst. He uses previous experiences from observing blood through Ne or training to establish Patterns identifying how the victim is killed. It’s Dexter’s Job to provide his theory and does this in INTP fashion he provides his insight into victim death and hardly ever explains his thinking behind it. Use of (Te) can occur but only when he asked to clarify how he came to it. Dexter Morgan is paid to externally intuit.


4. INTJs in my opinion cannot be truth Psychopaths. Please don’t misinterpret this to include serial killers, murderers or sociopaths or even the topic of killing. It is likely only an INTP could be the most likely out of the types due to their very small inferior extraverted feeling (Fe) after (Si) tertiary introverted sensing. In the INTP the (Fe) is usually ignored and pushed away for more objective pattern analysis of (Ne) to establish how people really feeling. This is why INTPs with a use of little Fe can come off more pleasant initially but not really understand the emotions of someone else. You can call this the psychopath’s mask. You can see this as Harry gives Dexter the thought algorithm (the code) and teaches him how to be social acceptable by smiling for photos and such. Dexter can be charming and gets the girls but does he really feel anything? However Walter White the INTJ can feel, he can conceal his true emotions (Fi) and has a deadly poker face while he manipulates. This is why INTJs can come of Cold, Mean or uncaring. As they can remain objective with dominate (NI) and (Te) while making decisions based on their internally feelings above (Se). How many times does Walter White use Jesse for his plans or manipulate him to keep him safe.


This is why Dexter Morgan is not INTJ and is an INTP. Please note that Dexter is fictional character so may not be exactly INTP but definitely not INTJ. Both Dexter and Walter are badass!


INTP = Dominate Introverted thinking, Extroverted intuition, Introverted Sensing, Extroverted Feeling.

INTJ = Dominate Introverted Intuition, Extroverted Thinking, Introverted Feeling, Extroverted Sensing.


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

Enlightenment, is that you?


----------



## googoodoll

erm... Dexter is an ISTJ.


----------



## Permeate

Istp.


----------



## Orange Fusion

The blueprint matrix said:


> Dexter Morgan is Definitely INTP and not an INTJ and here are four reasons why.
> 
> 
> 1. The whole show features Dexter Morgan’s dominate (Ti) In the form of Dexter's voice narration detailing his thought process for kills and decisions. Please refer to the show for examples. Dexter hardly ever explains or fleshes out his thoughts externally like an INTJ would or (Te) Dexter processes thoughts in his mind.
> 
> 
> 2.) Perceiving or Judging. Dexter uses a (P) function perceiving over (J) judging to make decisions about what he would do next. Notice that Dexter collects a lot of information about his victim or situation after he decides he is going to kill someone. This is INTP trait, drawing the conclusion before identifying the blueprint, theory or course of action. INTJs collect a lot information first then come to a solid judgement about it. For this reason the course of action or judgement reached is usually more solid and likely to work. Dexter is always changing his mind on the how and when of the kill as the (Ne) perceives real life changes on the fly. An INTJ Chess player like Walter white would most likely have to be specific in execution and manipulate to fault the components involved where they need to be at the right place, right time. Again please watch the show for examples. We’ve seen when Dexter’s reaction when plans go wrong he kind of resets the game with his opponent. Walter White would have to re-strategize a new plan.
> 
> 
> 3. Dexter Morgan is a blood splatter analyst. He uses previous experiences from observing blood through Ne or training to establish Patterns identifying how the victim is killed. It’s Dexter’s Job to provide his theory and does this in INTP fashion he provides his insight into victim death and hardly ever explains his thinking behind it. Use of (Te) can occur but only when he asked to clarify how he came to it. Dexter Morgan is paid to externally intuit.
> 
> 
> 4. INTJs in my opinion cannot be truth Psychopaths. Please don’t misinterpret this to include serial killers, murderers or sociopaths or even the topic of killing. It is likely only an INTP could be the most likely out of the types due to their very small inferior extraverted feeling (Fe) after (Si) tertiary introverted sensing. In the INTP the (Fe) is usually ignored and pushed away for more objective pattern analysis of (Ne) to establish how people really feeling. This is why INTPs with a use of little Fe can come off more pleasant initially but not really understand the emotions of someone else. You can call this the psychopath’s mask. You can see this as Harry gives Dexter the thought algorithm (the code) and teaches him how to be social acceptable by smiling for photos and such. Dexter can be charming and gets the girls but does he really feel anything? However Walter White the INTJ can feel, he can conceal his true emotions (Fi) and has a deadly poker face while he manipulates. This is why INTJs can come of Cold, Mean or uncaring. As they can remain objective with dominate (NI) and (Te) while making decisions based on their internally feelings above (Se). How many times does Walter White use Jesse for his plans or manipulate him to keep him safe.
> 
> 
> This is why Dexter Morgan is not INTJ and is an INTP. Please note that Dexter is fictional character so may not be exactly INTP but definitely not INTJ. Both Dexter and Walter are badass!
> 
> 
> INTP = Dominate Introverted thinking, Extroverted intuition, Introverted Sensing, Extroverted Feeling.
> 
> INTJ = Dominate Introverted Intuition, Extroverted Thinking, Introverted Feeling, Extroverted Sensing.


I disagree about INTPs being the most likely type to be psychopaths.


----------



## Valiums

I can't really say much as I'm still researching the topic of psychopathy, but 



> The whole show features Dexter Morgan’s dominate (Ti) In the form of Dexter's voice narration detailing his thought process for kills and decisions. Please refer to the show for examples. Dexter hardly ever explains or fleshes out his thoughts externally like an INTJ would or (Te) Dexter processes thoughts in his mind.


Dexter hardly ever explains or fleshes out his thoughts externally because he is a killer who wants to kill (< this is the explanation), and speaking out loud may get him caught. He does a lot of "planning" at work, and later at home with Harrison and the sitter around, so I doubt he would practice kill strikes and draw up maps and all that out in the open. (Remember the first rule of Harry's code?)
Being a killer who wants to kill is pretty unusual, so of course things like "I want to kill him." are going to get a lot of airplay, more than "I'm going to open the door and go into his house and sit in the cupboard and ready my needle and wait and wait and wait", especially when we're going to be shown that probably within the same episode.
The narration doesn't so much explain his thought processes and decisions as as much as it shows us what an inhuman killer thinks of human things, very quickly and succintly explains how he is feeling or thinking about something or someone without the audience having to eke it out from hours of dialogue and body language, etc, (and by that, let's us go even deeper, faster, into his character, or be more freaked out more often), and acts as a great exposition dumper.




> Notice that Dexter collects a lot of information about his victim or situation after he decides he is going to kill someone.


I never see him collect things in bulk, in the sort of personal sense you seem to suggest. He seems to scratch by with the bare minimum, if you ask me. Just enough info to ensure his victim is "bad" and to find out where they are, usually.



> We’ve seen when Dexter’s reaction when plans go wrong he kind of resets the game with his opponent. Walter White would have to re-strategize a new plan.


One of them has to come up with a new plan, and one of them has to come up with a new plan?
??????????????




> He uses previous experiences from observing blood through Ne or training to establish Patterns identifying how the victim is killed.


I admit he's got this intuitive genius thing going on (every other person comments on it), but what else is he to do? Everyone asks him for a theory right then and there, and more importantly they trust his judgement, so why would he wait to explain every little thing? _Nevermind that he does stop to explain most things, as seen in the show?_ (E.g. He rarely ever says "She was stabbed by someone small.", he much more often says something like "The wound indicates that she was stabbed because X shape, the blood pattern indicates that it was by someone small because it falls in Y way, as opposed to Z which would suggest that blah blah blah.") Unless you are saying that he should actually go into _more _detail, television time limits and the fact that _nobody watching cares_ be damned?

But someone tell me_ how else the job is supposed to be done_? Do you take photos and take send them to the Blood Spatter Bureau where the Experts take them and Ponder, before giving Judgement? Would it be less INTP of him to carry around a Blood Spatterer's Guide To The Crimescene, checking it every five seconds? I don't suppose he should start up a friendly dialogue with Matsuka, throwing ideas around? ("Hey, Matsuka? How about that splat? What do you think it is?" "Shouldn't you know?" "Aw, come on. What do you think? How does it make you feel?") He's the only blood spatter guy, it's not exactly shocking to me that he's mostly the only one who does the blood spatter work.
Also, it's _blood_. This is not something other people normally talk about, let alone become good at talking about.



> Both Dexter and Walter are badass!


I'm sad that this little qualification at the end doesn't really soothe my annoyance at being compared, however tangentially, to a serial killer. Again.

One of them killed a few people in misguided attempts to protect and support his family, and one of them killed a lot of people because he wanted to, _but they're both badass_!
Oh, swell!


----------



## Moya

And Walt is an ENTJ. So there's that.


----------



## Lurianar

Walter is actually an ISTJ, and follow the stereotypes so hard that it's almost a joke. I don't know much about Dexter, but the fact that your initial data was wrong might mean that you went on the wrong direction for the analysis. S and N can be hard to spot, but often change a character a lot.


----------



## Morfy

Why would you type a psychopath? There's literally no point lol

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnaton smith

I'm just going to come out and say something controversial dexter is an infj 
Of course no evidence needs to be given he's an introvert that much is obvious I don't think anybody would argue with that 
he is definatitly intuitive he spends an excessive amount of time in his own head 
And is without he is judging over perceiving his apartment is immaculate and he plans out his kills maticulessly 
Now this is were it gets tricky Dexter is a psychopath no doubt about it but there are psychopaths with feeling preferences it just means that he basis his desicions on wothat he is feeling even if what he is feeling is just proto emotions an example of this would be dexter inability to deny his urge to kill, it doesn't matter if lacks empathy or compassion for his victims his decisions are based on what HE is feeling


----------



## sjack

All I'm seeing in this thread is types rationalizing or just out right stating their favourite fictional characters as their own type in order to achieve a sense of delusional wish-fulfillment. 

In fact, that seems to be what typing fictional characters with MBTi is in a nutshell.


----------



## johnaton smith

Yeah I think you are probably right there each individual wants there favourite fictional character to have there personality type and I suppose just like anyone else I am not immune to this, I take it back dexter is not an infj and whats more my argument that he was wasn't the strongest argument made if I'm absolutely objective I would have to say dexter would be an intj


----------



## The blueprint matrix

Listening to the views and criticisms on this thread, I would have to somewhat agree that that Dexter is a stereotypical ISTJ in character. However He intuits a lot for a sensor. He's an ISTJ at the core but has very developed Ne, (analysing blood splatter, peoples behavior.) Ni seeing and building connections between people including strategic plans. Dexter is physically present in his environment with Se dealing with small details and effecting the environment. He's Unquestionably a J type

In the show you could conclude he has nearly every function developed including a very deceptive Fe (Example of Fe: when he brings the morning donuts.) This Fe makes him a very deceptive and effective killer.

I originally thought Dexter was INTPish because of the way he does his job. But now I am pretty convinced considering my experience with his type that he has the cognitive stack of ISTJ with nearly all of his weaker functions healthy and in use.


----------



## The blueprint matrix

Jens Feldmann said:


> Why would you type a psychopath? There's literally no point lol
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0100 using Tapatalk


True but he did seem INTPish but that's beside the point.


----------



## The blueprint matrix

Anyone think they can type Walter White If can see past typing difficult fictional characters...?


----------



## Wartime Consigliere

Both of them might actually be ISTJ. Walter White does use what seems to be Ni more than Dexter Morgan from what I've seen of the Dexter series, but it isn't really that unlikely that an ISTJ would reach the same conclusions. I do believe Walt is a Pi-dom at the very least though.

Far too much "sensors can't pick up on things that aren't obvious" going on here imo.


----------



## XO Skeleton

What I have to say will destroy this thread altogether. MBTI is for mentally healthy people. Dexter is a serial killer. He's a sociopath; therefore MBTI does not apply.


----------



## Not Sure

johnaton smith said:


> I'm just going to come out and say something controversial dexter is an infj
> Of course no evidence needs to be given he's an introvert that much is obvious I don't think anybody would argue with that
> he is definatitly intuitive he spends an excessive amount of time in his own head
> And is without he is judging over perceiving his apartment is immaculate and he plans out his kills maticulessly
> Now this is were it gets tricky Dexter is a psychopath no doubt about it but there are psychopaths with feeling preferences it just means that he basis his desicions on wothat he is feeling even if what he is feeling is just proto emotions an example of this would be dexter inability to deny his urge to kill, it doesn't matter if lacks empathy or compassion for his victims his decisions are based on what HE is feeling


Trying at the moment to make the same argument (perhaps in a slightly different way) about Walter White. That he's actually an INFJ. Just had to throw a thanks your way 'cause I'm fast learning that accusing a psychopath of being a feeler is a dangerous thing...ice skating uphill, at the very least. Anyway, points for balls...at least from me. 

*salute*


----------



## Not Sure

XO Skeleton said:


> What I have to say will destroy this thread altogether. MBTI is for mentally healthy people. Dexter is a serial killer. He's a sociopath; therefore MBTI does not apply.


Come on. That's like saying if you get cancer you're no longer human.


----------



## Not Sure

The blueprint matrix said:


> Anyone think they can type Walter White If can see past typing difficult fictional characters...?


I'm trying to give that very thing a shot at the moment. Come on over to the INTJ boards if you wanna play with us.


----------



## Ryo

He must actually be ESFP


----------



## Metal Fish

Did anyone ever think maybe Family-Man-Dexter and Dark-Passenger-Dexter have their own types? Family man would probably be INTP and Dark passenger would probably be ISTJ.

Then you've just got to ask, which one is the real Dexter? Both? Neither?


----------



## spookyfornever

Orange Fusion said:


> I disagree about INTPs being the most likely type to be psychopaths.


I disagree with your disagreement. Now DIE! -Laughs maniacally-


----------



## JoshtheBeatle

He's an INTJ. Dexter is not a sociopath or a psychopath. The trauma from seeing his mother murdered haunted him and made him believe he was a monster. He analyses himself and why he does the things he does things - these are not traits of a sociopath. A sociopath wouldn't care why they did things, and they wouldn't question their own morals. He is not sexually promiscuous. He is not impulsive. He also has shown to have great sympathy and empathy for other people, he refuses to kill certain people, he is deeply attached to his sister, he genuinely loves Cody, Astor, and Harrison. He forms bonds with people, both as friendships and as romances - his love for Rita was undeniable.

He was not a sociopath. He was a socially awkward kid who experienced unimaginable mental scarring. He convinced himself he was evil and it was egged on by Harry feeding into these thoughts. The further the show goes on, the more you realise Dexter was not a monster - he was a murderer, yes; but he was not evil. He was an introverted man (I) who analysed who he was and why he did the things he did (N), used logic to dictate the fates of the people he killed (T - but he does have tremendous empathy and feelings) who was very organised and calculated in all his moves (J).


----------



## Thirface

First off: sry for kinda reviving this thing ...
Secondly i want to thank JoshTheBeetle for his Post especially because he points out, that harry actually sort of worsened dexter's desirers to kill and about how dexter is actually quite normal.
However I'd still type Dexter as an INTP
The I is - i hope - obvious, just look how he never even feels the urge to share information from his own investigations with other people, even if it wouldnt be a risk to share them.
The N vs. S is harder, but due to the insights you get you will find lots of his thoughts to be of methphorical nature and he often constructs ideas and thinks about ideals and so on. Sure, he is quick to comprehend a situation and take action, but i think the N still outweights the S.
T is easily determined, since he bases all of his decisions on thinking rather than on feeling. period. An exeption to this is hwo he always gives in to his urge to kill, therefore listening to his instincts. but i think of that more as an addiction ... and an addiction is not really a feeling, is it?
Now, P and J is again something you could discuss ... He is a good planner. thats a fact. On the other hand, he also is a good improviser. Remember when i talked about the "qiuck acting in situations?" ... That's a hint towards P. Plus he is taking a lot of thins very lightly and is just overall relaxed. 
Sooo, my conclusion is INTP, and thats also a good way to match up good planning AND good improvising, because, like it or not, INTPs are good at both. You just dont see that because they are doing none of that in front of anyone. and because most of them are nerds of course. That might also be why its so hard to imagine dexter as intp ... because he sure as hell is no "lab gek" as he likes to claim himself.
Having written this, i do of course know, that its pointless to analyze a tv-character. But still, if there was an actually athletic and "cool" INTP, thats what he would look like (In my opinion at least)


----------



## vierkant

i'm almost finished with season one, so i don't know how he will further develop, but based on what i've seen till now i partly agree with @JoshtheBeatle i don't think he's a psychopath. he might portray himself as an emotionless monster, but he clearly has awkward, true feelings towards others and understands how other people act and feel, maybe even understands them better than his own feelings, so he has an easier time going along with the monster act, but this is not Te/Fi it's Ti/Fe. 

i was reading a psychological analysis of watchmen where someone explained dr. manhattan (another INTP) might have schizoid personality disorder: SPD is a personality disorder characterized by a lack of interest in social relationships, a tendency towards a solitary lifestyle, secretiveness, emotional coldness, and apathy.

dr. manhattan for being a "god" and dexter for being a "monster" might have SPD. so no, not a psychopath or sociopath, but maybe a schizoid pd.


----------

